# Recognize my WW's upcoming birthday?



## cj9947 (Jul 9, 2011)

D-Day was 62 days ago, my wife has a birthday coming up this week and I have no plans what so ever to recognize it or indulge her birthday in any way. My feelings are just not there.

Too harsh?


----------



## Soccerfan73 (Jul 30, 2011)

You aren't obligated to do anything in this situation, in my opinion of course.


----------



## HappyWife40 (Aug 23, 2011)

If you had children with her I would say help them get her a gift. Since you do not, then absolutely nothing is required of you. Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Are you two trying to reconcile or is it over?
If you are working on reconciliation, I would show faith and get her a nice gift and take her out.
If the Marriage is over, I would just ignore the whole thing.
Don't be petty and try to ruin it, that will backfire. Ignoring her on her special day will be message enough.


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey CJ---I know the perfect gift for her---A Chastity Belt


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

jnj express said:


> Hey CJ---I know the perfect gift for her---A Chastity Belt


You made me spit out my food all over my monitor, lol.


----------



## cj9947 (Jul 9, 2011)

jnj express said:


> Hey CJ---I know the perfect gift for her---A Chastity Belt


LOL...that would have only cut her dalliances in half...

Thanks to all for your feedback. I will not be doing anything for her birthday. I just do not care about it.


----------

